# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ربما تعود....!

## طائر أيلول

*مبتورة الأحشاء

تقفُ عرجاء

 لكن بكبرياء..

روحاً تسكن مستنقع

الرذيلة..وتظن أنها لن 

تغرق...لأنها أدرى

بحدود تلك المستنقع...

تتمدى حتى في غرورها

لإيمانها بقوتها...
وهي أوهن من بيت العنكبوت




*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كلمات رائعه وجميله..

يسلمو على الطرح الحلو

موفق*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،، 

ربما صغر حجمها يعطيها الثقة والغرور .. 

ولكن رياح قوية تخفيها .. 

وربما تعود .. 

يعطيك الله العافيه على هذا الطرح .. 

تسلم ايدينك خيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## أم غدير

كلام جميل يسلموووو

----------


## التائهه

المقاله حلووة مرة هعي تحث على عدم اليأس من الحياة والتمسك بالإمان بالله

----------


## طائر أيلول

*نحن في حالة إنعاش  نريد العودة للحياة التي تركنها


شكرا لمروركم أحبتي

كنت هنا لأني لازلتُ أحمل الكثير لما كان معي هنا*

----------

